# Christian Muenzner's new tab book TIMEWRAP (Necrophagist, Obscura, Alkaloid, Eternity's End)



## chopeth (May 23, 2019)

Hail the GOD of guitar, he is back!


----------



## ThePIGI King (May 23, 2019)

All time favorite guitarist. I don't have focal dystonia and I will never be able to play what he plays, even with his condition. The dude is just unreal. One day I'll be able to play his stuff!

Good luck and I demand a cover once you get one down dude!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 23, 2019)

I might have to get this one! So many tasty licks and riffs packed into this album. It’s mostly in E right?


----------



## chopeth (May 23, 2019)

ThePIGI King said:


> All time favorite guitarist. I don't have focal dystonia and I will never be able to play what he plays, even with his condition. The dude is just unreal. One day I'll be able to play his stuff!
> 
> Good luck and I demand a cover once you get one down dude!



I'm a huge fan and I buy everything Christian puts out, but I'm not such a great player. I wish I could, and I try but I'm old and have very bad guitar habits built from learning alone when YouTube didn't exist. Hands down anyway



Lorcan Ward said:


> I might have to get this one! So many tasty licks and riffs packed into this album. It’s mostly in E right?


I think , yeah probably, the book from his following album was 6-7 songs E standard, 2-3 D standard (6 strings) and a couple A standard (7 string). He adds on thtonal info and modal info everywhere (I don't know if I said it right, I mean you find B phrigian and stuff like that f.e. )


----------



## chopeth (May 25, 2019)

https://christianmuenzner.bandcamp.com/merch/timewarp-tab-book


----------



## primitiverebelworld (May 25, 2019)

Yes! Will buy. If I will not get any of these songs down which I most likely wont, then I shall progress as a player and that is for sure.


----------



## chopeth (May 26, 2019)

^It's the same for me. I'm more of a tab book collector than a performer, I have a lot of tech death and advanced difficult music tabs and I think trying makes me a better guitar player, though it's still too far away from my comfort zone.


----------



## chopeth (Jun 3, 2019)

New vid, awesome xD


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 6, 2019)

Dammit!!! I really hope Christian will have a few copies left. I just spent $60 for a Beyond creation: Algorythm and Deicide: Legion guitar tab books from Fortiz Music so I have to slow down on my guitar tab book spending for a few months.


----------



## chopeth (Jun 11, 2019)

It's here! Collection complete.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 20, 2019)

chopeth said:


> It's here! Collection complete.



Awesome! I got my copy of the Timewarp tab book just the other day. Funny enough, I asked Christian if he could sign my book, also.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 21, 2019)

Dang, I gotta get one of these. Is beyond the wall of sleep going to ever come back? I'd think there would be enough of a market to do another run.


----------



## chopeth (Jul 21, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> Awesome! I got my copy of the Timewarp tab book just the other day. Funny enough, I asked Christian if he could sign my book, also.



you shameless fanboy 



Hollowway said:


> Dang, I gotta get one of these. Is beyond the wall of sleep going to ever come back? I'd think there would be enough of a market to do another run.



I didn't open the Timewrap book yet. Buying it ironically made me retake the BTWoS one, which I like more than the first. I asked whether he is going to put out a new batch and come back to tell about it.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hollowway said:


> Dang, I gotta get one of these. Is beyond the wall of sleep going to ever come back? I'd think there would be enough of a market to do another run.



In general, Christian will release/re release something if the demand is high enough. A few years ago, he asked if anyone was interested in a Eternity's end: The fire within guitar tab book and only 2 people, including myself, proclaimed to buy it if it came out. IMHO, I don't believe the demand for the book was high enough. I'll buy a copy if Christian releases it but it depends heavily on the demand for it.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 21, 2019)

chopeth said:


> I didn't open the Timewrap book yet.



Man, there is lot of freaking notes in that book! Seems like much more than the Beyond the wall book.


----------



## chopeth (Jul 21, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> Man, there is lot of freaking notes in that book! Seems like much more than the Beyond the wall book.



Yeah, that's my first impression too. BTWoS seems more straightforward to me, plus it is darker, and thats why I like it a lot better than the debut, but I hope to go back to timewrap sometime in the future, the book is awesome.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hey, Chopeth. A little off topic from Christian Muenzner...

Is there something wrong with the Hannes Grossmann: Apophenia USB drive?


----------



## chopeth (Jul 23, 2019)

Rosal76 said:


> Hey, Chopeth. A little off topic from Christian Muenzner...
> 
> Is there something wrong with the Hannes Grossmann: Apophenia USB drive?



Yes. Don't even think about buying it. It's a scam. I was a diehard fan of everything Hannes has made up to here. I even made him aware I didn't care very much for the rest of what he offers in the usb drive except for the tabs and he still got my money and never replied when I wrote to him several times claiming a lot of the tabs weren't even opening. He cheated me, I hope not so many people more (I only know one more), I am totally disappointed and angry, I wish I can meet him in a live show sometimes and throw the fricking drive to his face. 

If you want the usb content, send me a private and I'll tell you more about it.


----------



## chopeth (Jul 23, 2019)

_In the Eye of the Storm guitar 1
Oceanborn guitar 1
Oceanborn guitar 2
Gravity Waves guitar 3
The Crypts of Sleep guitar 2
Beyond the Boundaries of Death guitar 2
Anima Inferna guitar 1
Anima Inferna guitar 2_
_
If you purchase the USB these won't open for sure. Hannes knows and still sells them, so you might understand my position here. Such a great musician loosing his dignity for a few euros. Shame._


----------



## Rosal76 (Jul 23, 2019)

Ahhh, man! Sorry to hear about what happened. Very disappointing to hear that Hannes would leave a dedicated fan hanging. I was gonna purchase it when it first came out but I had to save some money and then, I was gonna get it. I'm glad I know the insights about it, now. Really strange that Hannes would do something like that.


----------

